# Billy Bowlegs



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Where is the best place to put a pontoon boat in at and what time should I plan on getting there to avoid traffic? This will be my first year trying this fun fest out? Thanks in advance!!!!!


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

When is billy bowlegs??????


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

hmmm there are 2 options. you could launch it somewhere in destin and drive all the way to fwb or launch it at liza jackson or marler park. but i guess those 2 fwb ramps will be crowded


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

I guess it depends on where you live and how far you want to drive your boat and/or vehicle. I wouldn't count on Liza Jackson though; it will be jam packed. There's a very nice county launch on Navarre Beach and the ride down the intercoastal from that point should be pretty good.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

The date is indeed June 6th. If you are going to use any of the local ramps I would plan to be on the water before 9:00 am, 8:00 am is probably better. Liza Jackson and Marler parks are the closest to FWB Landing where Billybowlegs is held. Your first time huh? Be ready for a wild time, I call it Mardi Gras on Water! If you're Military there's a nice ramp at Hurlburt too. Coming from Pensacolathe ramp on Navarre Beach next to Juana's Pagoda might be your best bet depending on the speed of yourboat.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Launch in Navarre and ride the ICW. That way you can avaoid the cluster at LJ when putting in and taking out.


----------



## InPursuit (Jun 29, 2008)

I am going for my first time this year , we are supposed to be staying at a hotel on hwy 98 in Ft.Walton that has a dock ,trailering the boat from Pcola... Iam not sure what iam getting myself into,so any comments from you guys that have been before i would appreciate it..


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

I've never been... but might be out there in the middle of it... who knows... hehehehe

I have heard it's a great time tho.... very crowded!!! :letsdrink


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Well, the Navarre Landing sounds like a plan, but I planning on taking the Pontoon Boat, shouldn't be that bad of a ride from there to Brooksm huh?


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Its a very easy 7 to 8 mile ride down the ICW. You will have no problem at all. Unless of course you have a few to many rum drinks before the drive back... oke


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

i went last year for my first time and holy$#@&! my opinion is, it is not a place for families especialy children. If you don`t like getting shot in the face with a huge water gun by complete strangers then stay on your boat. There was a small boat with leo`s on it taking pics of all of the "fun". only a couple of fights that i saw. If you are a single guy make sure you follow the guys with the boobometer. Have fun and be safe.


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks guys, that's the plan for me then. I'll be having a keg on the boat, more than welcome to stop by and grab a beer.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah it is pretty fun. Lot of people, lot of beer, and a lot of half naked women. Pretty much best thing ever. Its loud and not kid friendly for sure. Way more social then Ft Mcrae or anything around Pensacola. We are going over and staying the weekend.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

<TABLE id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_tblTopic cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=9 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl12_trRow3><TD class=ShwMessageFooter id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl12_tdPostCell6><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt></TD><TD class=smalltxt align=right></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl13_trRow1><TD class=TableCell_Dark id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl13_tdPostCell1 width="24%"><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl13_lblAnchorPoint><A name=bm336843></A><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%"><DIV id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl13_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl13_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl13_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'596\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'596\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'596\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl13_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl13_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'596\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'596\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'596\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">DreamWeaver21</DIV><NOSCRIPT>DreamWeaver21</NOSCRIPT></TD><TD class=SmallTxt noWrap align=right width="20%"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl13_tdPostCell2><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt>







<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl13_lblPostedDate>Posted Today @ 12:00:01 PM</TD><TD class=SmallTxt align=right><INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl13_imgButAddPostReply title="Post a reply to this post..." type=image alt="Post a reply to this post..." src="http://www.orangebeachfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Button_AddReply.gif" align=absMiddle border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl13:imgButAddPostReply> <INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl13_imgButAddQuoteReply title="Post a quoted reply to this post..." type=image alt="Post a quoted reply to this post..." src="http://www.orangebeachfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Button_Quote.gif" align=absMiddle border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl13:imgButAddQuoteReply> <INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl13_imgButReportPost title="Report post to moderators" type=image alt="Report post to moderators" src="http://www.orangebeachfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Button_Report.gif" align=absMiddle border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl13:imgButReportPost> <INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl13_imgButEditPost title="Edit This Post" type=image alt="Edit This Post" src="http://www.orangebeachfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Button_EditPost.gif" align=absMiddle border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl13:imgButEditPost> <INPUT language=javascript id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl13_imgButDeletePost title="Delete This Post" onclick=return(confirm(if_DeletePost)); type=image alt="Delete This Post" src="http://www.orangebeachfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Button_DeletePost.gif" align=absMiddle border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl13:imgButDeletePost> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl13_trRow2><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl13_tdPostCell3 vAlign=top width="24%" nowarp=""><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt>Trigger










<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl13_lblMemberGroup>Group: Forum Members 
<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl13_lblLastActive>Last Login: Today @ 11:53:47 AM 
<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl13_lblPostCount>Posts: 173, <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl13_lblTotalVisits>Visits: 769 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl13_tdPostCell4 vAlign=top width="76%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl13_lblFullMessage>Yeah it is pretty fun. Lot of people, lot of beer, and a lot of half naked women. Pretty much best thing ever. Its loud and not kid friendly for sure. Way more social then Ft Mcrae or anything around Pensacola. We are going over and staying the weekend. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl13_trRow3><TD class=ShwMessageFooter id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl13_tdPostCell5 width="24%">Post #336843 </TD><TD class=ShwMessageFooter id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl13_tdPostCell6><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt><INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl13_imgButPrivateMessages title="Send Private Message..." type=image alt="Send Private Message..." src="http://www.orangebeachfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Contact_PM.gif" border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl13:imgButPrivateMessages> <INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl13_imgButEmail title="Send Email..." type=image alt="Send Email..." src="http://www.orangebeachfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Contact_Email.gif" border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl13:imgButEmail> </TD><TD class=smalltxt align=right></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_trDataGridFooter><TD class=DataGridFooter></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

who is bringing the watermelon helmets? If i can figure out how to post the videos from my phone i bet everyone would like to see them.


----------



## hardlyworking (Oct 3, 2007)

Sea-Tow has a small boat ramp. It's a pay ramp but you can see the activities from the landing.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Make sure you have your fenders with you, you'll probably be rafting up with a complete stranger but it's all good fun! On the East end of the Sand Bar closest to the Landing and Brooks Bridge the boats line up in two rows with the sterns facing one another and about a 30 - 40 yard gap between them for people to walk back and forth. The East end is where the party is at. If you have kids the West end isn't too bad but you never know! Bring jello shooters, they work way better than beads! I've posted some pics from last year!


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

I go there every year, put the Jetski in at Navarre Beach/Juana's Pagodas, and run east to the festivities, about 10 minutes. See something new every year, I may even invest in a good, waterproof case for my digital camera, as some of the shenanigans are truly priceless and deserved of an upload to a public web site for all to enjoy.



I'll be on a Black and Gold Yamaha HO ski. 














Skippy


----------



## psalzman (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm going to be out there totally! I thought about doing the whole launching thing, but realized it's probably not going to be very pleasent. I haven't made it before, but am completely stoked. Trying to figure out how much of a power draw my kegerator will need


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

I bet the fishy smell of that water changes to something else by the end of the day.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *johnsonbeachbum (5/12/2009)*I bet the fishy smell of that water changes to something else by the end of the day.


As long as the tide keeps moving it's not a problem! Hopefully the high tide will be late in the day that Saturday!


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Man thos pics look like lots of fun, that just made the urge for June 6th to get here even quicker.


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

I had a blast when we went 2 years ago. It was on my To-Do list for this year. But unfortunetly we're leaving for the smokey mountains for 7 days the same weekend. I think Bowlegs can wait another year. 



Anyone that goes will have a good time!


----------



## Hayden01 (Mar 3, 2009)

This looks like fun. I wouldn't want to take my boat, but it look slike a lot of fun.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Less than two weeks away now!


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

It's just over a week away so here's some more info for you first timers!I plan to get on the water by 8 am, if you can get out by 9 am I would shoot for that, it gets crowded early. Too bad we didn't have our PFF Flags for this! You'll have no problem finding it, I think people start lining up boats by Fort Walton Landing which is just before the Brooks Bridgeby sunrise. Don't be shy, pull up and try to raft up with anybody that has a boat similar in size to yours, have yourbumpersready. The goal is to get as far East as you can, everyone starts rafting up in front of the Landing where the water gets shallow and then the line moves West from there, the further East you are the closer to the Landing and the party you are.Below is a picture from Google Earth faintly showing the underwater sand bar that everyone rafts up along, the Landing is in the top right corner of the picture, look for the green circles in the park just off the water.Oh, there are a lot of water guns/cannons at this event, make sureelectronics are put in water tight containers, younever know when you might get blasted! Remember, it's a Pirate Battle, display your pirate flags proudly!


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

should be good times as usual! Make sure to have a waterproof camera on hand. You will be sorry if you forget.


----------



## Budbaptist (Jan 11, 2008)

Just sold my boat, I'm so depressed that I may not be able to enjoy the festivities.:reallycrying:letsdrink


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

just went and bought my boat bumpers today, I am so ready for this.. Anybody know where I can get a pirate flag I would appreciate it!!!!


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

Everybody take a bunch of pictures, mostly WOMEN and Nice Boats, but just Women will do! Then we can have a Bo Legged picture thread!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Wal-Mart in Destin has all sorts of pirate stuff when you first walk in on the right.

Flags etc.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

The Fort Walton Beach Chamber of Commerce on Hwy 98 next to Staff's restaurant sells the official Billy Bowlegs Pirate flags.

5 days left until the big day! :letsparty:letsdrink:takephoto:toast:mmmbeer


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

3days left until the big day!


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *www.fishing (6/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *69Viking (6/3/2009)*3days left until the big day!
> ...


Oh it won't take until nightime, by early afternoon the juices will be flowing and the bowlegged women will be on the prowl!


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Less than2<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_lblFullMessage>days left until the big day!


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl6_lblFullMessage><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_lblFullMessage>







TOMORROW


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks like fun... unfortunately no babysitter available - maybe next year :banghead


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Its Heeeere!!! :letsparty 

We met some friends down there last night for the fireworks and music. omg. so many folks and we barely made it thru the traffic jams. we got f****dgedup, lmao. Some youngfolkssitting in front of us had broughta whole watermelon with rumpouredin it. (Am I the only one who's never seen/heard of that?!!) Anyway, I'm not going back down there today - tooo much temptation. :letsdrink :letsdrink

Have fun!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd rather be fishin myself.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, alrighty ... it's that time of year again. Who's gonna brave the crowds and the drunks for the Billy Bowlegs raft up?






If ya go ... make sure ya got a sober Captain.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

awe man, crap, I have a buyer in town the 1st of June, I have been trying to get to this for years now.... and thats also 2 of the 3 days of federal snapper season.... lol


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

FWC will be there handing out BUIs like candy


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

k-p said:


> FWC will be there handing out BUIs like candy


 Yes they will!!!!!!!
My first was in 1969 last one in 1998. They closed the intercostal waterway for it in 98. A lot of fun but tons op boats and FWC
It is always be on the first 1st weekend of June.
Enjoy


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Hook said:


> Yes they will!!!!!!!
> My first was in 1969 last one in 1998. They closed the intercostal waterway for it in 98. A lot of fun but tons op boats and FWC
> It is always be on the first 1st weekend of June.
> Enjoy


Is that like a badge of honor for you or something?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

k-p said:


> Is that like a badge of honor for you or something?


Thinks he's referring to BBL not BUIs


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Realtor said:


> awe man, crap, I have a buyer in town the 1st of June, I have been trying to get to this for years now.... and thats also 2 of the 3 days of federal snapper season.... lol


I ain't planning nothing around the so-called snapper _season_. _(since when is 3 days a "season" anyway?)
_
Prob be more boats out for the elusive Red Snapper than at the Bowlegs raft-up. And lots of _"snappers_" at the Bowlegs raft-up ... if you can catch 'em! _(I'll just be looking and laughin' myself, not fishing .... if one happens to jump up on my boat like did last year, I'll have to just take a picture and throw 'er back, don't wanna get a violation from the wild-life enforcement officer when I get home, ya know!)













_


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Its called experience :thumbup:


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Mine would do the old frying pan upside the head trick.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

stc1993 said:


> Mine would do the old frying pan upside the head trick.


Hey, ya can't control what comes up out of the ocean ... especially when you're using a free beer refill as bait :laughing:


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Andy is right, Jello Shots are good bait too! Andy, what's your boat look like? I'll be out there on a friend's boat hopefully. What time you usually get out there?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Realtor said:


> .... and thats also 2 of the 3 days of federal snapper season.... lol


Another NOAA/NMFS conspiracy...:whistling:


----------

